
Looking for tool to add Audio to Code - raleigh_user
Hey. I find myself teaching a ton. Especially to less technical people. I am looking for a tool or product to embed 30 second audio clips inline to explain what a function is doing.<p>There&#x27;s plenty more I&#x27;d like to do but I haven&#x27;t found anything able to do this. In browser would be best. Any ideas?
======
detaro
Could be possible in Jupyter notebooks maybe, at least with some extensions

~~~
raleigh_user
I’ll look into this. Thank you. Seems pretty obvious but can’t find a good way
to do it

------
raleigh_user
Dropbox paper is only suggestion so far. But that won't let the code execute
inline. I have to have python support. Node and angular/react support would be
great too.

------
azeirah
If you're teaching JS, you could use <audio> tags, JS execution is of course
really easy in the browser.

~~~
raleigh_user
That might work. I spend most of my time teaching Python though :( I really
appreciate the recommendation though.

